# BoneGrip Challenge shot



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

I don't usually care much about any kind of challenges, but this sounded good enough.

Bottle filled with water, cap on and shot through the cap, distance 20 m.

Bottle caps here are 1,3 mm thick, so it makes it little more difficult


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Awesome shot bud ! I new u would get it crack shooting as always


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Nailed it! Awesome shot bro!


----------



## Valery (Jan 2, 2020)

Отличный выстрел! Я так не умею, но обязательно научусь!


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Great shooting brother!!!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Awesome shooting as always! That's a tough shot!!


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

On the 3rd shot. THAT is shooting voodoo right there!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Your video are awesome fantastic shooting


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Port boy said:


> Awesome shot bud ! I new u would get it crack shooting as always


Thanks Port boy :thumbsup:

After shooting a lot 8 mm steel takes time to get used to bigger ammo.

And heavier bands too B)


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Covert5 said:


> Nailed it! Awesome shot bro!


Thanks man :headbang:

Thinner bottle caps could make this shot much easier...


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Valery said:


> Отличный выстрел! Я так не умею, но обязательно научусь!


Thank You very much Valery :headbang:

Just shoot a lot and You will learn.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

treeman said:


> Great shooting brother!!!


Thanks bro !!!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> Awesome shooting as always! That's a tough shot!!


Thanks Ibojoe :thumbsup:

This went much better than my shooting day before.

It was rainy day and its not very good idea shooting in the rain.

This can happen when bands are wet


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

MojaveMoonshineMo said:


> On the 3rd shot. THAT is shooting voodoo right there!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Thanks to MS Hunter & Mark Seljan :bowdown:

This frame somehow fits to my shooting style and some of my best shots are doene with MS Hunter.

Thank You very much MojaveMoMo B)


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Tag said:


> Your video are awesome fantastic shooting


Thanks Tag :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Wish to have more time shooting and make videos.

This once a week is not working well.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Nicely done, is the challenge posted on here or on Facebook or something?


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Bill Hays said:


> Nicely done, is the challenge posted on here or on Facebook or something?


Thanks B)

It can be found from here

https://www.slingshotcommunity.com/threads/another-bonegrip-give-away.42539/


----------

